# Klosters station (early 1900)



## Marc Scheltens (Aug 10, 2008)

I want to build a station fo our module layout. I've been looking in some books and finally found a station for my first building project.

Searching the internet I found these pictures.






























First made a rough sketch on wood.













Piece by piece windows will take its place and after that the whole structure will be covered with small wooden strips so it will look

something like this that i found on a German forum.










First piece with windows and doors. 











Slowly making progress. UnfortunatelyI don't have a lot of time these days.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

That's a good start! And it's BIG! 
Am I right that you are building it as a half-model? 

Looking forward to your progress with this building. 

Paul


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW That is a nice looking station. Keep posting your progress.


----------

